# FDD PCI Controller



## ℵ_∞ (Mar 12, 2014)

I know if it exists, it won't be easy , but just wondering if anyone knows of any affordable FDD controllers that can fit in PCI slot. I know 3.5" disk drives come on USB, but eh 5.25" ones don't.

I know I'm going to have to the controller for my 8", but it would be nice to find some off the shelf stuff for the 5.25". Prerferably one that is under 40 USD.

I know someone will ask why I want to put such a fossil on my machine, so the answer is backwards compatibility. If I get something, I want to be able to read it. And I do get stuff like that, very often in used books.


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2014)

Is it a 34 pin or card-edge connector?

I don't believe there is a PCI connector version available. You might be able to find something for 3.5" FDD adapter/connector.


----------



## ℵ_∞ (Mar 12, 2014)

The 3.5" that I've seen have always been pins and the 5.25" were that card-edge. I have several ribbon cables that are meant to connect both. A controller would likely be pins though I've seen an old ISA that was card edge, but I don't have a computer that takes ISA. I've seen something called the catweasel which is a controller and plugs into PCI, but I can't seem to find it. Like I said, I've got 3.5" for USB, but that doesn't help me connect a 5.25".


----------



## Vario (Mar 12, 2014)

http://www.deviceside.com/fc5025.html


> Device Side Data's FC5025 USB 5.25" floppy controller plugs into any computer's USB port and enables you to attach a 5.25" floppy drive. Even if your computer has no built-in floppy controller, the FC5025 lets you read those old disks. And it's not just for IBM PC disks – it also understands formats used by Apple, Atari, Commodore and TI, among others.




http://webstore.kryoflux.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=28



> developed with 3.5" Samsung SFD-321 and 5.25" Newtronics D509 drives and compatibles, also works well with selected 3" (e.g. Amstrad FDI-1) and 8" (e.g. Shugart 851; might require additional adapter) drives; other types of drives and media currently under investigation


----------



## ℵ_∞ (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow, one that works for all 3 sizes. Sweet! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vario (Mar 12, 2014)

ℵ_∞ said:


> Wow, one that works for all 3 sizes. Sweet! Thanks for your help.


No idea how well these things work, was just a quick google around so I hope they work well.


----------



## ℵ_∞ (Mar 12, 2014)

They do look cool, but as expensive as they are, I might as well just try my hand at making my own. Would be a fun/frustrating project.


----------



## aries1470 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi,
FYI, You may want to search for old Sound Blaster PCI cards, since I remember they use to have FDD and IDE connectors on them, same as other old audio card, circa late 1990's. Then they were also on some old SCSI cards too.
Having said that, what you CAN MAYBE do, is get an el cheapo USB 3½" drive, disassemble it, get the connector and use your own cable. You may also find just the controller on its own ;-)

Now, since I use to be in tech repairs, in the late 1990's early 2k's, you may want to have about a dozen or so floppy cables! I am not exaggerating.
There use to be some issues with some 5¼ not wanting to play nice with 3½ drives, and also depended on which side you even put the cable on the MB!
If you have found a card with 2 connectors, congratulations! You have solved 99% of your issues, as you can have up to 2 floppy drives, A and B.

I wish you all the best.
Btw, I found this post, as I am looking for a new MB that has it still on it, I have found new AMD boards with //, IR and serial ports, but alas, no floppy or ide.

Edit: Some old PCI Video cards, like ATI also had an FDD controller too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 15, 2014)

Here's your best option (or similar):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821104104 (internal)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821103402 (external)

5.25" is a lost cause.  You'd need to find a dinosaur computer from the mid 90s and earlier that supports 5.25" and 3.5" and copy the content over...assuming it is still readable.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 15, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Here's your best option (or similar):
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821104104 (internal)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16821103402 (external)
> 
> 5.25" is a lost cause.  You'd need to find a dinosaur computer from the mid 90s and earlier that supports 5.25" and 3.5" and copy the content over...assuming it is still readable.



Well I also checked my old floppies this year, to see if they are still alive...

Out of 5 disks... none were readable, two of them was liked glued together and on the first move made a scratch on the magnetic surface...

I had one old workhorse floppy, that had a bootloader, that allowed to bootstrap and then make a USB capable OS install even if the motherboard did not support it. UI was awesome 

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16822/boot-from-a-usb-drive-even-if-your-bios-wont-let-you/


----------



## Helvehammer (Feb 1, 2016)

I admit it does not solve the 5.25" floppy problem but I wanted the techpowerup guys to know that a better solution than
usb-connected floppy drives exists. An old IDE LS120 drive with a $3 IDE-SATA adapter works perfectly. It should be on SATA 0 for 
best booting ability. I have not tested this on a UEFI motherboard but everything I ever tested it on with a BIOS chip worked.
I know this is an old thread but for the sake of completeness this approach should be included.


----------

